# Fly Fishing



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everybody. Im new to fly fishing but Not new to flats fishing. I have basically taught myself how to fly cast and I can get it out there enough to catch fish (not very far). Im looking for somobody who might be willing to give some cheap lessons on fly casting and to gain a friend who is willing to help teach me how to be successfull. Im not new to flats fishing and I usually do pretty well on upper trinity finding fish. I have a 13' scooter boat that I use to chase the reds with. Once I find them I usually get out and wade as I have found that I can sneak up on them better. If anybody is interested in making some fly trips with me and give some pointers shoot me a PM and we can try to get together.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Casting lessons*

Contact Capt.Steve Soule.Great teacher.The Shallowest.He has a post here.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea thought about it and going with a guide is not the place to learn. Im Looking for somebody that knows what there doing and how to fly cast well that would be willing to go with me from time to time and help me out. Im in the Baytown area.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How's your accuracy? I would get all crazy worrying about distance, when in reality, most of my shots are pretty close. Where I stunk at (and stll mostly do) is putting the fly where it needs to be. Unless you think you are doing something fundementally wrong, and you can cast 30 or 40 feet, just get out there and work on accuracy.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

My accuracy needs some work. Im casting about 30' with no wind. With any wind at all its over. Like i said i taught myself so im sure im doing things wrong that need to be corrected.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fins-N-Fowl said:


> Yea thought about it and going with a guide is not the place to learn. Im Looking for somebody that knows what there doing and how to fly cast well that would be willing to go with me from time to time and help me out. Im in the Baytown area.


I have to emphatically disagree going with a guide is absolutely the best place to learn. I have a ton of inshore experience but had no idea you could catch reds on Sabine with a fly. One trip with Capt. Trim put all the pieces together and improved my casting as well. Now I'm hunting redfish and whoopin on them I instead of wandering aimlessly across the flats. I'm not saying you can't figure it out on your own but take the easy path hire Trim, Null, or Soulle and let them lead you. Heck I'd split a trip with you so you're looking at 225$ for a days lesson. Hope this helps.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Get "Taming the Wind" DVD by Prescott Smith. You can google some videos from utube that show his technique. It will really help your cast. He has a nice double haul technique that you can practice on dry land first.

Joe


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Stuart said:


> How's your accuracy? I would get all crazy worrying about distance, when in reality, most of my shots are pretty close. Where I stunk at (and stll mostly do) is putting the fly where it needs to be. Unless you think you are doing something fundementally wrong, and you can cast 30 or 40 feet, just get out there and work on accuracy.


X2.lesson will work and videos but no matter how many videos you watch or how many lessons you take it will not compare to just getting out there and doing it in the wind.i wade 95% of the time and almost all my shots are in the 30 to 40ft range.you dont need water to practice.cPr.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

You might look into joining the Texas FlyFishers. They have FFF certified casting instructors. Also several fly fishing related courses/programs a year.

www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

X3. I taught myself how to fly fish primarily through videos and reading magazines/websites, and much like golf, it takes practice, practice and more practice. I also wade a lot and find myself not having to throw more than 20-30 ft (assuming you're quiet and are able to be stealthy in the water). Accuracy goes a long way and can sometimes make up for other weaknesses.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

After "teaching" myself, I needed some help to cast better. I went to anglers edge by the galleria and asked some questions and without hesitation one of the guys grabbed a practice rod and took me out to the parking lot. 15 minutes of basic instruction made all the difference in the world. I still have a ways to go but a brief visit with someone who knows what they're doing will help more than you think.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cap't Soule*

I hear that Soule is a great casting instructor. I don't think you have to book a charter to get a casting lesson from him.

My recommendation comes from my casting instructor in Austin who holds Cap't Soule in high regard. I started fly casting about a year ago and was taught by a friend, and my own practice. What I learned that way was to wear myself out.

About 6 weeks ago I decided to search out a local FFF certified instructor whose name I had heard repeatedly. In the first 1 hour lesson (which was more like 1.5 hrs) she taught me more than I could have imagined. In the second lesson, she built on the first. My casting has dramatically improved and I am casting a very fast rod.

I have been in the golf business for 25 years and I can tell you from my experience that fly casting is very much like golf in that to do it well, you MUST execute proper technique!!!

If you want to be a proficient fly caster, buy some lessons from a certified instructor. It will be $$.$$ well spent...


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Here ya go...*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=450264


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Learning to Fly Cast/Fish*



Joe. T. said:


> X2.lesson will work and videos but no matter how many videos you watch or how many lessons you take it will not compare to just getting out there and doing it in the wind.i wade 95% of the time and almost all my shots are in the 30 to 40ft range.you dont need water to practice.cPr.


You can watch videos etc until your eyes fall out. You really need a competent flycaster to watch/critique your casting; away from the water without a fly attached. A strip of yarn will substitute.

I was told that the worse possible thing to happen was when someone takes a fly rod out of the box for the first time and catches a fish on it. They think/believe that they're good! and don't need lessons. 'Taint So! :smile:

Fly fishing is a time honored art; s'il vous plait. Made to enjoy. JMHO C2


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. I will be getting an actual instructor. Im tierd of wearing myself out.


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

I live in Baytown and would be glad to help you. I have teaching quite awhile and am sure I can help.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill PM Sent


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

PM received - let me know what you want to do.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Bill, Call me this week if you have time. I have something that I need your help with. 

And Chris, I look forward to meeting you for a casting lesson and or a fishing trip.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Steve I would rather the trip. Chase some fish and gain some knowledge at the same time. Thanks for being understanding about it.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I completely understand Chris and like I said on the phone, you are in great hands with Bill.


----------

